# Neues Gamingzimmer einrichten :)



## Hey_Stormhawkk (8. November 2014)

Jo Leute,

ich bin gelangweilt von meinem Zimmer und wollte wissen, ob ihr Ideen habt wie ich es umstellen könnte?

Lg Steffen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. November 2014)

Könntest du bitte auch ein "Gesamtfoto" machen ? Weil man sieht immer nur ein kleines Teil.

Ich würde es schön mit LEDs gestalten, vorallem dort wo dein Monitor steht (Grenze zwischen grün und weiß)


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. November 2014)

Fahr in den Baumarkt und kaufe mal ein paar Kabelkanäle . Der Kabelsalat ist ja so Out .

Sinngemäß musst du dir dein Zimmer selber einrichten . Der eine mag sein Bett am Fenster und der andere nicht . Sowas muss kannst nur du wissen . 




p.s : hast dein Bett heut morgen nicht gemacht ?


----------



## GameKing88 (8. November 2014)

Ich würde erstmal die Klamotten wegräumen, die da auf dem Boden liegen und das Bett machen. Achja, scheinbar ist die weiße Robbe bei den Kopfkissen schon lange Tod, weil die liegt auf ihren Rücken^^.


----------



## MrMantis (8. November 2014)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal die Klamotten wegräumen, die da auf dem Boden liegen und das Bett machen. Achja, scheinbar ist die weiße Robbe bei den Kopfkissen schon lange Tod, weil die liegt auf ihren Rücken^^.


 
Hoffen wir mal das Sie tief und fest schläft.

@*Hey_Stormhawkk* aber die Robbe solltest du schon mal umdrehen, sonst muss ich mal den Kollegen vom Weihnachtsmann bei dir vorbeischicken, sowas tut einem doch einfach weh.


Zu deiner Einrichtung da gibt es doch so Seiten, wo man sich einige Beispiele anschauen kann, wie z.B: 101 Ideen fürs Jugendzimmer - Modern einrichten und kreativ dekorieren


----------



## Hey_Stormhawkk (9. November 2014)

Zu der Robbe, der gehts gut. ^^
Zu dem unordentlichen Bett: Ist mir eigentlich egal wie es aussieht und bei einem aufgeräumten Bett haben Milben und co eine bessere Überlebenschance. Das wollen wir ja nicht 
Zu dem Kabelsalat, die Verkabelung ist ziemlich schwierig in diesem Zimmer. oô
Thema Leds habe ich über meinem Pc, allerdings nur weiße, weil ich damals nicht mehr Farben brauchte und damals ziemlich teuer waren.
Gesamtfoto: geht nicht weniger als diese 3 :/. Habe es noch mit einem "Mittelbild" versucht, aber es geht nicht besser.


----------



## 777890 (9. November 2014)

Servus,

ich weiß nicht, was für einen Preisrahmen du hast und ob sich unsere Geschmäcker treffen, aber ich würde es so machen (Inspiration):
-Wände komplett weiß streichen (macht das Zimmer heller, frischer, größer)
-Boden erneuern, weiß nicht was das für ein Boden ist, ich würde aber einen schönen Parkettboden einbauen lassen
-den Tisch in der Mitte entfernen  und (wenn überhaupt) durch einen kleinen Couchtisch ersetzten oder Teppich (lässt dein Zimmer nicht so vollgestellt wirken)
-Bild aufhängen

Btw. hast du keinen Kleiderschrank? & ich würde mein Zimmer nicht der "Welt" zeigen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. November 2014)

Das mit dem Tisch stimmt und auch mit dem Kleiderschrank .

Meine Idee wäre eine Tapette   was du magst aber man findet z.B bei Ebay Leute die genau das auf die Tapette aufdrucken. Ich kauf mir bald eine mit nem AMD Gaming Evolved Logo .


----------

